# Ridgid Compact 300 threader?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I've used Ridgid 300 series threaders with manual oiler set ups pretty much my entire career. I've also used the bigger threaders in the shop with auto oilers at school. I'm just curious if anyone has used the Ridgid 300 compact threader with the auto oiler (pump) built in.

I was hoping that something like this might not be so messy, but then again I guess you have to be careful how you store the threader in transit and all that. But the fact the oil doesn't have to fall a few feet into the bucket doing it manually might make for a much less messy job site? (yes we put cardboard down and all that, but still?).


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

i got my sheet metal guy to make a trough or gutter if you will, to guide the oil and debris into the bucket. it is too messy otherwise.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott, What size pipe are you threading?

If your cutting 1/2 - 1" most of the time, try the Ridgid 1210 Oilfree machine. This is a sweet machine to carry on the truck, cuz it requires no oil for the dies.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Scott,
I've used the 1215 with the oil fed dies...
I loved using it!

The life of the dies was phenominal!:thumbup:

It came with a gallon of NuClear Oil... No Stink!
I kept using it...


----------

